# Rent Allowance ---- Back to Education Allowance.



## Barrysa04 (9 Apr 2011)

Hi,

I am 24.I currently live with my parents in Laois. I have lived in Cork since I was 18,I was renting down there until i went to Aus for 1 year.I came back in Dec. I am currently getting Jobseekers Allowance.

I will be going to college in September.I hope to go back on the BTEA scheme. This course is in Cork. So I would have to move down there and live. Which I am happy about ,as Cork is really my home.

My parents don't want me staying at home any longer.I have been asked to move out as soon as possible,. I only get 188 a week.Which is fine for buying my own food etc.When living at home,but I dont believe I can afford rent ,elect etc .
I have been trying to get around my parents.Asking them to allow me to stay at home until September.That way I will have saved a little bit too.

The questions I have are,
If I move to Cork in September.I have read people on BTEA can get Rent Supplement but only if they are already recieveing it. Is this true?? It seems very stupid as how is anyone who isn't from a city to return to college without renting?? 

If I can't get around my parents. And have to leave. How do I go about claiming rent allowance.I read I need to go on the Council Housing list and then I can get it. How do i get on the council list ? And also as I have lived with my parents in Laois.Wil they accept me in Cork??

How long is RA taking to be approved? 

Will I be expected to have already got an apartment before applying to the City Council and CWO for Rental Allowance??

If anyone can tell me whats involved with going on the Council list so as to get RA I'd appreciate all advice.


----------



## Ildánach (11 Apr 2011)

To be eligible for rent supplment you either need to:

1.  Have been renting for 6 months already and be considered by the CWO  to have been able to afford that rent when you started the tenancy.  OR
2.  Be assessed by your local authority as in need of housing.

As you clearly don't meet the first criteria, you need to be assessed.

So the first step is to put in an application to the authority to be  assessed.  You can only be assessed by one local authority as in need of  housing.  Local councils can refuse to assess you if they are not  satisfied that you have a connection with their area.  You could be  refused by Cork if your family are in Laois, although as you have  connections in Cork, then you might be ok.  It will depend on the  council, perhaps someone with more local knowledge may be able to give  you an indication of the attitude of the local authority.

You will not get rent supplement until the assessment has been  completed.


----------



## sine-shine (7 Jun 2011)

When you do get round to putting an application into the Rent Allowance section its likely to take between 10 - 12 weeks. So you will need to have savings to pay your way up until then.


----------



## Ildánach (8 Jun 2011)

sine-shine said:


> When you do get round to putting an application into the Rent Allowance section its likely to take between 10 - 12 weeks. So you will need to have savings to pay your way up until then.



This depends on where you are, different CWOs (or central rents unit where these are in place) will have different levels of backlog.  Depending on where you live, you could have your application for rent supplement turned round in a week, if you're unlucky it could be much longer.


----------

